

Apple: iPhone 6 Plus Won't Bend Under Normal Use; Only 9 Complaints - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/apple-iphone-6-plus-wont-bend-under-normal-use-only-9-1639173696

======
lutusp
> Apple: iPhone 6 Plus Won't Bend Under Normal Use

"Normal use" is an example of the "no true Scotsman" fallacy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman)

All one needs to do is define "normal" in any convenient way meant to prove a
point, not prove that the phone won't bend.

